# AT&T Customers can now stream Data Free with Updated Directv app (Android and iOS tablets and phone)



## steveymacjr (Feb 21, 2016)

This is wonderful news!
Directv customers who also have AT&T can now stream using the Directv app without it counting against your data usage! This uses AT&T's Sponsored data program so you have to have this turned on in your AT&T account.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have been streaming DIRECTV using T-Mobile wireless service without counting against my data for a few months now. On top I get to listen to all my music which is zero rated as well. Seem like ATT is catching up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

My friend mentioned that he read the fine print and that the new unlimited data plans are over 3G, is this true?


----------



## yanksno1 (Jun 4, 2004)

So this isn't just for DirecTV and AT&T Wireless customers that are bundled together right? I have DirecTV at home, but am on a family plan with AT&T wireless so wasn't sure if it was truly for everyone on AT&T Wireless or just their bundled customers.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

steveymacjr said:


> This is wonderful news!
> Directv customers who also have AT&T can now stream using the Directv app without it counting against your data usage! This uses AT&T's Sponsored data program so you have to have this turned on in your AT&T account.


 Not exactly. You don't need anything turned on. Just be an AT&T wireless and Directv sub and be part of one of the mobile share plans POSTPAID. Prepaid not included, so as Go Phone.


----------



## steveymacjr (Feb 21, 2016)

NR4P said:


> Not exactly. You don't need anything turned on. Just be an AT&T wireless and Directv sub and be part of one of the mobile share plans POSTPAID. Prepaid not included, so as Go Phone.


actually, this new feature uses AT&T Sponsored Data program, and that can be turned on and off via myAT&T.... Sponsored Data is on by default, but some people might have forgotten they turned it off for whatever reason.


----------



## JGL (Aug 3, 2007)

Although....it appears that mobile hotspot and tethering are prohibited on this plan. So, you are limited to streaming to your phone or another device you have added to the plan (for an extra cost).

From the ATT site:

*Eligibility requirements for AT&T Unlimited Plan*
The AT&T Unlimited Plan is available to new and existing customers who have AT&T wireless service and DIRECTV or U-verse TV service.*1* To qualify for the AT&T Unlimited Plan:

If you don't already have DIRECTV or U-verse TV service, you must order and install DIRECTV or U-verse TV service within 60 days of activating the AT&T Unlimited Plan.
Existing customers who already have wireless and DIRECTV or U-verse TV service must sign up for the AT&T Unlimited Plan.
Must remain active and in good standing on both wireless and DIRECTV or U-verse TV service.
Tethering and Mobile Hotspot use are prohibited (except for Connected Car).


----------



## daniloni (Jul 31, 2013)

JGL said:


> Although....it appears that mobile hotspot and tethering are prohibited on this plan. So, you are limited to streaming to your phone or another device you have added to the plan (for an extra cost).
> 
> From the ATT site:
> 
> ...


This "plan" that you mention is different than the subject of this thread which is that any video you watch through the directv app is not counted towards your data allowance or towards the soft cap before throttling on "unlimited" plans. This is true of all postpaid AT&T data plans (so long as "sponsored data" is enabled), not just the "unlimited" plan available to directv customers.


----------



## yardman1977 (Aug 29, 2007)

If you have a mobile share value plan with capped data. and a directv acct then you cud tether to yor tablet laptop. Imac. Whatever and its free data when watching tv streaming or movies thru the directv app.and its full speed lte too. Not like tmobile binge on throttled speeds.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

yardman1977 said:


> If you have a mobile share value plan with capped data. and a directv acct then you cud tether to yor tablet laptop. Imac. Whatever and its free data when watching tv streaming or movies thru the directv app.and its full speed lte too. Not like tmobile binge on throttled speeds.


Not sure Teething applies.

†DATA FREE TV: Residential DIRECTV customers and select wireless customers only. Available only in the U.S. (excludes Puerto Rico and U.S. Virgin Islands). App download may incur data usage/charged. Streaming does not count against your data allotments. Exclusions apply and may incur data usage. Eligible Wireless: Requires postpaid data service on eligible device. Must not have data block on line. AT&T wireless usage* subject to AT&T's service terms, conditions, restrictions, and network management practices, including speed reduction. Streaming may not work at reduced speeds.* Eligible DIRECTV: Content may vary by TV package and, viewing location. All functions and programming subject to change at any time. Offer subject to change and may be modified or discontinued at any time without notice. Visit http://www.directv.com/technology/mobile_apps/directv_app for a list of eligible devices (sold separately) and details

Also, T-mobile does not throttles the speed, instead they reduce the image size. So instead of receiving a 1080p copy, yogurt a 480p copy which is a nice quality to view on most smartphones


----------



## yardman1977 (Aug 29, 2007)

You cant tether on the new directtv att unlimited plan but you could tether on regular mobile share value plans


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

yardman1977 said:


> You cant tether on the new directtv att unlimited plan but you could tether on regular mobile share value plans


 just because you can teether on that plan it does not necessarily means that the data is zero rated. I am not saying you are wrong, neither I am saying you are right, but is very unusual for wireless carries to allow this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whorne (Dec 3, 2011)

Has anyone confirmed that the tethering option is allowed?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

peds48 said:


> just because you can teether on that plan it does not necessarily means that the data is zero rated. I am not saying you are wrong, neither I am saying you are right, but is very unusual for wireless carries to allow this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All of the Metro PCS plans except the very bottom one allow tethering. However, the amount is not the same as what is allowed on the phone. My son has the $60 unlimited plan and he tethered his tablet for the full 8 gig allowed and it almost stopped at that point. I switched from Cricket last week to them and got an 8 gig of data plan for $30 because I added it to his account.


----------

